
How to Get a Big-Budget Song in Your Low-Budget Indie Film - phaemon
https://nofilmschool.com/2017/08/music-rights-film-movies-how-to-secure-license-songs
======
matt_the_bass
Not only discussion of the process but interesting insight on how to deal with
the negotiations.

Thanks for posting it

